
Against the Evil Eye - acsillag
http://riowang.blogspot.com/2015/08/against-evil-eye.html
======
TeMPOraL
Somebody should pack a network security toolkit or a router preconfigured as
mesh network endpoint into that eye-shaped thingy. Would be appropriate.

